# Scott Spark jr 20 Umbau - Fully in 20 Zoll



## Mzungu (3. März 2019)

Hallo zusammen.
Das hier soll ein Umbau build along unseres nächsten Kinderfahrrads werden. Meine Tochter ist im Dezember 4 geworden, angefangen hat sie auf dem kokua Jumper. Aktuell fährt sie ein 16" Cube Kid Race, was ich schon etwas modifiziert habe.
Ihr werdet das sicher kennen, sobald die Kinder auf dem 16" fahren fängt man an sich nach der nächsten Größe umzusehen. Dabei bin ich auf das Scott Spark in 20" gestoßen. In den amerikanischen Foren gibt es einige Threads zum Umbau dieses Bikes, und nachdem ich die gelesen habe hatte ich auch Bock auf sowas.
Ein paar Tage später habe ich also eins in Recht aberocktem Zustand bei Kleinanzeigen gekauft - für 90 euro. Macht aber nix, im Prinzip bleibt nur der Rahmen über am Ende.
Nun ist die Große ja gerade erst 4 geworden, das Bike muss also zum Glück nicht nächste Woche fertig sein. Daher wird sich das hier sicherlich etwas ziehen.
Was ich vor habe:
- Rahmen bekommt eine neue Farbe
- Luftdämpfer. Da gibt es nach meiner Recherche eigentlich nur eine Auswahl im passenden Einbaumaß: Kind Shock A5 in 125 mm.
- neue Gabel. Ich habe hier schon eine Spinner Grind in 20" liegen. In den US Foren haben allerdings viele Leute eine 24" Gabel eingebaut, damit der Lenkwinkel insgesamt flacher wird.
- Scheibenbremse. Hinten mit Adapterlösung.
- neue Laufräder. Werden wohl BMX Felgen mit günstigen Shimano Naben werden.
- neue Kurbel, narrow wide Blatt und 1*9.
- Lenker, Griffe, Sattel natürlich angepasst.

Ich freue mich auf jeden Fall auf rege Beteiligung. Ich bin für alle Vorschläge offen. Insgesamt soll am Ende ein Bike rauskommen, mit dem trails gefahren werden können. Muss es ein Fully sein? Vermutlich nicht, aber ich hab Bock drauf.
Und hier die Ausgangsbasis:




Laut Kofferwaage 11.5 kg.


----------



## Mzungu (4. März 2019)

Heute morgen habe ich alles demontiert. 
Der Rahmen wiegt 2100 g.
Meint ihr die Investition in einen Winkelsteuersatz lohnt? Der aktuelle Lenkwinkel beträgt 70 grad. Wenn ich das richtig sehe gibt es von Work components welche für parallele Steuerrohre mit 2 grad. Allerdings ist der Außendurchmesser der Schalen 44 mm, das Steuerrohr hat nur 41 mm. Meint ihr das stellt mehr als ein optisches Problem dar?
Nächster Punkt - interne Zugverlegung. Ich würde gern schaltzug und Bremsleitung intern verlegen. Beim schaltzug bin ich mir nur nicht sicher ob ich den ins Oberrohr oder ins Unterrohr führen soll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joglo (4. März 2019)

Mzungu schrieb:


> ... Ich freue mich auf jeden Fall auf rege Beteiligung...



Leg los, gibt bestimmt viele hier die erst mal gespannt warten was hier so alles zu lesen/sehen sein wird... 



Mzungu schrieb:


> Muss es ein Fully sein? Vermutlich nicht, aber ich hab Bock drauf.
> Laut Kofferwaage 11.5 kg.



das wären sicher die erste Beteiligungen gewesen, hättest Du das nicht klargestellt. Auch mein erster Gedanke war "Fully mit 20" Rädern, brauchts nicht, federt ja eh nix weg, Disc am (kleinen) Kidsbike genausowenig". Aber wer kann der kann, musst halt wirklich dann auch recht viel Mühe und Geld investieren damit es kindergerecht funktionell und leicht wird. Deine aufgelisteten Vorhaben scheinen ambitioniert aber auch durchdacht.

Ich persönlich freue mich auch immer wenn ein altes Rad noch mal zu neuen Glanz aufgemöbelt wird. Bin schon gespannt was rauskommt.


----------



## Mzungu (4. März 2019)

Yeah, die erste Beteiligung! 
Hab mir diese Angle Headsets grade nochmal angesehen. Da steht 44 mm Innendurchmesser. Passt also nicht.

Wird also doch auf eine 24" Gabel hinauslaufen.


----------



## joglo (4. März 2019)

Federgabel für 24" die funktionieren sind fast ähnlich rar wie für 20" . Der Trick mit der "größeren" Gabel und dann runtertraveln macht eigentlich erst bei 24 zu 26 Sinn, das es eben viele gute und gebraucht gut erhältliche Federgabeln für 26" gibt.
Neben der F1RST Air 24, kann ich selber empfehlen, gibt's kaum was. 
Zudem musst Du halt aufpassen da mit der längeren Gabel zwar in der Tat der Lenkwinkel flacher wir (was ja heute bevorzugt wird) aber auch das Tretlager höher kommt, ein kritischer Faktor bei Kinderrädern. Vtl. könnte man beim Fully hier was basteln um den Dämpfer andes anlenken, einen kürzeren Dämpfer wird's ja kaum mehr gehen?
Wenn Du eh schon eine Spinner für 20" hast, probiere die halt erst mal. Könnte auch schon einen deut größere Einbauhöhe als die OEM Gabel haben.

Bzgl. 20" LRS, Deiner Frage im kurze-frage-kurze-antwort Thread, hatten einige schon diesen von Aliexpress empfohlen: https://de.aliexpress.com/item/EMS-...eilin-front-2-rear-5-bearing/32795388633.html
Scheint Disk-Naben aber auch Bremsflanken zu haben, damit universal, allerdings können eben die polierten Flanken optisch stören.


----------



## Mzungu (5. März 2019)

Im ausführlichsten Thread zu dem Bike den ich gefunden ( https://forums.mtbr.com/families-riding-kids/scott-spark-jr-20-custom-build-999443.html ) wird oft die Spinner 300 in 24" erwaähnt und gelobt. Scheint aber nicht so einfach zu sein die hier zu bekommen. Habe grade mal nachgemessen, die Spinner in 20" hat sogar fast 2 cm weniger Einbauhöhe als die originale Gabel.

Ich habe eben eine mail an work components geschickt ob die nicht doch einen passenden Winkelsteuersatz im Angebot haben, blicke da auf der Homepage nicht richtig durch. Mal sehen.

Dann habe ich aus Jux mal nachgesehen, was denn so das kleinste Einbaumaß ist, in dem vernünftige Dämpfer gebaut werden. Gibt den Fox Float Factory dps in 140x25 mm. Ich könnte die obere Dämpferaufnahme am Rahmen sogar soweit versetzen bzw neu bohren, dass der passen würde. Aber 429 Euro wollte ich dann doch nicht ausgeben für den Dämpfer....

Edit: Danke für den Tip mit den Chinalaufrädern. Da ich selber noch nicht einspeichen kann und den Faktor mit einberechnen müsste, scheint mir das die beste Alternative.


----------



## Mzungu (8. März 2019)

Cantisockel und Zugabschläge sind ab. Rahmen grob angeschliffen. Und 1 Grad Winkelsteuersatz bei Work Components bestellt.


----------



## mick_1978! (13. März 2019)

Ich würde die Schalt- und Bremszüge durchs Unterrohr legen. Dann umgehst du die hässlichen Bögen vom Oberrohr zu den Druckstreben. Hatte ich beim Hotrock von meinem großen damals auch gemacht.


----------



## Mzungu (10. April 2019)

Kurzes Teileupdate: Der Winkelsteuersatz von work components ist da. Die Bremsscheiben (140 und 160 mm) und der Laufradsatz von Aliexpress auch. Als nächstes wird der Rahmen gestrahlt, dann die interne Zugverlegung gebohrt, dann lackiert. Lila-glitzer.

Die nächsten Teile habe ich bei Ali auch schon bestellt - Lenker, Vorbau, Griffe...


----------



## mick_1978! (10. April 2019)

Als kleines Schmankerln. Zu finden im Ami Forum.


----------



## Mzungu (16. Mai 2019)

Heute durfte ich bei meinem Kumpel Markus an die Sandstrahlkabine:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mzungu (16. Mai 2019)

Eigentlich schade dass "raw" kein Farbkonzept ist von dem man eine 4jährige überzeugen kann ...


----------



## Surtre (19. Mai 2019)

Mzungu schrieb:


> Eigentlich schade dass "raw" kein Farbkonzept ist von dem man eine 4jährige überzeugen kann ...


Das geht schon, dann ist nur der Aufwand bei den Aufklebern evtl. größer.


----------



## Mzungu (19. Mai 2019)

Lol ja, hab ich heute an deinem orbea gesehen. Aber die Dame möchte lila glitzer. Mit was anderem brauche ich ihr nicht kommen...


----------



## Surtre (19. Mai 2019)

Das steht beim Max26 auch an, zum Glück nur als Aufkleber. Ich hoffe, dass ich eine Folie finde deren Farbton zu purple-Elox passt. Das wollte ich schon immer mal verbauen.


----------



## Mzungu (24. Mai 2019)

Dämpfer ist da. 90 g leichter als der original coil.


----------



## mick_1978! (24. Mai 2019)

Mzungu schrieb:


> Aber die Dame möchte lila glitzer.



Hab nen Rad für die Tochter von nem Kumpel umgebaut. Rahmen wurde Glasperlen gestrahlt und dann Lasur Lila gepulvert. In der Sonne glitzert es und die Farbe knallt sowas von.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mzungu (27. Juni 2019)

Aus dem Urlaub wieder da.
Zum einen hab ich letzte Woche bei Kleinanzeigen ne neue Bremsanlage gekauft. Hatte zwar schon eine MT2, bei der ein Kolben als defekt beschrieben war, für 20 Euro gekauft. Nach Zusammenbau und Befüllen habe ich dann festgestellt, dass nicht der Kolben, sondern der Bremsgriff undicht war. Beim Stöbern nach einem Ersatz bin ich über ein MT8 Set inklusive 2 Reservegriffen gestolpert - für 70 Euro. Kommt halt ne MT8 drauf...
Desweiteren habe ich grade eben Lack bei Spray.Bike bestellt. 2 Lilatöne und Glitzereffektklarlack. Ich bin gespannt.


----------



## Karup (4. Juli 2019)

Bin gespannt, wie du mit dem Spray.Bike zufrieden bist, meine Frau hat ein altes Puch, welches mehr Rost als Lack hat


----------



## Mzungu (16. Juli 2019)

Grade hänge ich am Tretlager.
Was glaubt ihr denn brauche ich für eine Achslänge? Oder wie bestimme ich das?


----------



## Mzungu (19. Juli 2019)

Cockpit. Ali Express Vorbau uns Carbonlenker, gekürzt auf 52 cm. Moosgummigriffe. Das alte Cockpit hab ich nicht gewogen, ist aber vermutlich um ein vielfaches schwerer. Kommen noch farbige odi Lenkerstopfen dran.


----------



## Mzungu (24. Juli 2019)

Fahrwerk


----------



## Mzungu (4. August 2019)

Gestern war Lackierzeit.


----------



## Mzungu (4. August 2019)

...ich hab Schnappatmung.


----------



## mick_1978! (4. August 2019)

Sehr schick geworden.


----------



## Mzungu (5. August 2019)

Grade mal testweise die 24" Gabel reingesteckt. Damit komme ich auf 65-66° Lenkwinkel etwa. Mit der 20" auf 68-69°.
Was meint ihr?


----------



## joglo (5. August 2019)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joglo (5. August 2019)

hi, Lenkwinkel ist ein Thema, und hat Einfluss auf das Lenkverhalten. Ich fürchte aber mehr, dass mit einer deutlich höheren Gabel auch das Tretlager ne Ecke höher kommt. Vorallem bei Kinder-Bikes kann das ja garnicht tief genug sein...
Oder kannst Du da mit dem Dämpferelement oder Anlenkung noch was ausgleichen?

Im Bild steht die Gabel ja schräger weil der Steuersatz noch nicht drin ist. Also würde das Bike mit Steuersatz ja noch ein ganzes Stück höher kommen.


----------



## Mzungu (10. August 2019)

Reifen sind gekommen. Schwalbe little joe in 20*2.0. 410 g pro reifen.


----------



## Mzungu (12. August 2019)

Steuersatz ist drin. Kommt mit der 20" Gabel auf gemessene 68 Grad. Gabelschaft gekürzt und alles Mal zusammen gebaut.
Außerdem war ich heute @Surtre , er hat mir einen kleine Gabelservice gemacht und Dämpfer und Wippe etwas modifiziert damit da nichts mehr anschlägt. Danke nochmal!
Als nächstes kümmere ich mich dann um den antrieb.


----------



## Dot5.1 (13. August 2019)

Hallo @Mzungu ich bin gerade erst auf diesen Thread gestoßen. Dein Projekt sieht aber schon super aus
Ich hoffe nur du machst eine bessere Erfahrung mit der Spray.bike Pulverbeschichtung wie ich. Ich hab das Jumper von meinem Sohn chemisch entlackt, geschliffen und mit Spray.bike lackiert. Die Farbe sieht spitze aus, leider hält der Lack sehr schlecht. Bei der Montage sind schon kleinere Lackabplatzer entstanden und jetzt bei der Nutzung geht es leider verstärkt so weiter. Kann natürlich an einem Anwendungsfehler liegen, aber ich denke die Farbe ist nicht für blankes Alu geeignet.


----------



## bankettfritz (13. August 2019)

Hallo , 
Spray bike braucht entgegen deren Aussage mindestens 2 Wochen zum aushärten. Am Anfang war mein Rahmen (auf Altlack angeschliffen) auch sehr empfindlich . Nunmehr habe ich keine Probleme mehr mit der Haltbarkeit. Lediglich das Saubermachen trotz 3 Schichten Klarlack matt ist mühsam.

Viel Spaß bei deinem Projekt


----------



## Mzungu (15. August 2019)

Also hier hält der spray.bike Lack bislang ohne Abplatzer.

Die Installation des Dämpfers war etwas tricky. Auf mtbr.com schwören ja alle auf den Dämpfer. Egal wie rum ich ihn eingebaut habe, auf halbem Federweg ist eines der beiden Ventile gegen die Wippe gestoßen. Hat auf mtbr niemand erwähnt. Dank meines super Mechanikermeisters vom movement bikeshop in Hannover haben wir aber eine Lösung gefunden. Das Ventil für die Negativkammer ist jetzt abgedreht (Danke nochmal @Surtre ), es kommt eine Stopfen rein und die Negativkammer wird mit Stickstoff befüllt. Außerdem hat Surtre mir noch eine Nut in die Verbindungsstelle der Sattelstrebe gefräst, jetzt kann der Dämpfer sich frei bewegen. 
Zur Gabel: Hatte ja mit Surtre einen Gabelservice gemacht. Laut Hersteller soll die Spinner 50 mm Federweg haben, ich komme aber egal bei welchem Luftdruck nur auf maximale 34 mm. Da müssen wir wohl nochmal ran.
Desweiteren habe ich die VR Bremse eingebaut. 
Eine neue Kurbel habe ich eben auch bestellt. 140 mm hatte zwar die originale Kurbel, aber das scheint ja nach gängiger Meinung für 20" deutlich zu lang zu sein. Jetzt kommt eine in 127 mm von Kania.


----------



## Mzungu (27. September 2019)

Stand der Dinge:
Hab doch nochmal einen anderen Vorbau geholt. Der von Ali war mir zu klobig. Jetzt ist es ein 35 mm Vorbau von Answer. Gabelschaft ist auch entsprechend gekürzt. 



Neue Kurbel in 127 mm und Pedale von wellgo. Die von kurbeltom gekürzte kommt ans nächste Bike.



Dann sind die Titan Schnellspanner aus China gekommen, und ich habe die Kappen der Bremssättel in blau lackiert (waren rot):




Eben habe ich ein Titan Tretlager bei Ali bestellt. Dann muss der Antrieb montiert werden, und die HR Bremse fehlt auch noch.


----------



## Mzungu (9. Oktober 2019)

Der Ali hat das Tretlager geliefert. 145 g, kann man nicht motzen.




Jetzt also mit Kurbel und Pedalen:


----------



## olsche (9. Oktober 2019)

Cool, meins kam auch grade... 
 (157gr bei 107mm) 
Hast du einen link wo du bestellt hast?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mzungu (9. Oktober 2019)

26.1US $ 13% OFF|Titan BSA englisch gewinde vierkant tretlager 119mm für brompton Pikes 3 sechzig 148g|Tretlager|   - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					de.aliexpress.com
				




dieses ist es.


----------



## Mzungu (13. Oktober 2019)

Gestern habe ich ein custom Einhorn-headbadge gebastelt.


----------



## Timo_FRCPellens (26. Oktober 2019)

Hi, ich bin auch grad am Spark Jr. dran 
Federgabel 20 Zoll Grind Air 300 über Bluepill.pl soll 125 Euro kosten, da überlege ich ne 24 Zoll Suntour XCR Air zu nehmen mit 20 Zoll Rad und den Vorbau umzudrehen um wieder nen Stück runter zu kommen.
Hintergedanke: 119 Euro, Garantie über nen Deutschen Händler und passt auch ans nächste Rad.
Fraglich ist halt ob das Rad dann noch Spaß macht mit den Lenkwinkel kenn ich mich nicht aus...Fraglich ist ja ob das Rad einfach vorne zu hoch wird, geht ja schon in Park und über Tables!

FRAGE: Wie willst / hast du das mit der Scheibenbremse hinten machen, da ist ja keine Aufnahme für den Bremssattel...Hinterbau ist ja Alu, so einfach ne Mutter ran Schweißen ist ja nicht.
Frage: Kids Shock A5 gibt es ja auch die "einfache" Version ohne die 2. Luftkammer meinste der passt besser?

Danke! 
Bevor ich jetzt wild bestelle.


----------



## kc85 (27. Oktober 2019)

Mzungu schrieb:


> 26.1US $ 13% OFF|Titan BSA englisch gewinde vierkant tretlager 119mm für brompton Pikes 3 sechzig 148g|Tretlager|   - AliExpress
> 
> 
> Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com
> ...



Was für ein Werkzeug passt den da drauf? Irgendwas gängiges?

kc85


----------



## Deleted 132705 (27. Oktober 2019)

das schaut mir im ersten atemzug aus, als wenn dort das übliche ht2 zeug passen dürfte.

schöner thread, auch wenn für mich nicht mehr relevant. der tip mit der pulverbeschichtung aus der dose is aber für mich grad gold wert. danke dafür.


----------



## olsche (27. Oktober 2019)

kc85 schrieb:


> Was für ein Werkzeug passt den da drauf? Irgendwas gängiges?
> 
> kc85



Loki hat recht, das normale HT2 Werkzeug passt (ausser meine Nuss, die war zu klein. Im örtlichen Bikeshop 4 verschiedene ausprobiert, die passten alle)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kc85 (27. Oktober 2019)

Danke, war mir auf den ersten Blick nicht ganz sicher, ob das mit dem HT2 hinhaut.

kc85


----------



## Mzungu (28. Oktober 2019)

Wenn das Werkzeug für das Tretlager HT2 heißt habt ihr Recht. Also nix außergewöhnliches.
Zu den Fragen: ich hab hier ja auch die 24" Spinner liegen. Damit kommt das Tretlager schon nen ganzes Stück höher, hab mich dann letztendlich dagegen entschieden. 125€ neu für die Spinner ist jetzt auch nicht die Welt, zumal du die ja gut auch immer wieder los wirst weil so selten.  
Bremse hinten passt mit dem A2Z Adapter. Mache ich die Tage Mal ein Foto von. Macht nen soliden Eindruck. 
Zum Dämpfer: vermutlich funktioniert auch der mit einer Luftkammer. Da ich mich aber stark am Thread auf mtbr.com orientiert habe und die alle auf den mit 2 Kammern schwören hatte ich den bestellt. Hat dort aber niemand gesagt dass der nicht passt. Jetzt wird es bei mir ne bastellösung mit abgedrehtem Ventil und Stickstoff Füllung.

Hier fehlt aktuell übrigens nur noch das Schaltwerk, dann kann ich es Mal fahrfertig montieren.


----------



## Timo_FRCPellens (28. Oktober 2019)

Danke! Bin gespannt auf das Foto mit der Bremsbefestigung hinten. Solo Air bei Ali bestellt, unter 30 Euro ! Denke werde die Spinner Grind Air 300 Ordern, Gewicht wird ja hoffentlich nicht über 2Kg gehen. Werde berichten! Scheibenbremse vorne kommt schon, Laufrad muss ich noch bestellen, denke Tylor Wheels.


----------



## olsche (28. Oktober 2019)

Gabel Gewicht liegt bei 2 kg, die einzige die leichter ist wäre die rst first Air mit ca. 1,6kg.


----------



## Mzungu (28. Oktober 2019)

Leichte Federgabeln in 20 Zoll gibt es wohl leider nicht. Manitou Machete in 20" wiegt 1600 g laut Hersteller. Kostet aber auch 400€.


----------



## Mzungu (28. Oktober 2019)

Der Adapter mit montierter Hinterradbremse.


----------



## Timo_FRCPellens (28. Oktober 2019)

Das schaut gut aus!   Das Rad hat gebraucht im top Zustand 190 gekostet,  400 für ne Gabel wollte ich jetzt nicht ausgeben. Geht jetzt ja schon gut Kohle rein. V Deore Bremse vo/hi ist ja schin dran.... und kann wieder ab ?


----------



## Mzungu (28. Oktober 2019)

Ich hab 90 für meins bezahlt. Bis auf den Rahmen ist aber auch nix brauchbares dran...


----------



## Timo_FRCPellens (28. Oktober 2019)

Sohn kommt auch so gut mit klar, kennt ja keine Luftfederung.
Mich nervt da eher die (Stahl-)Federung hinten und die Federgabel ist halt auch "nur" Stahlfeder mit 50mm, halt nicht so sensibel wie meine Fox Luft. 
Irgendwie will man die Kleenen ja auch weiterbringen, Fully muß ja nicht in 20 Zoll sein aber Tobias brauchste mit nix mehr Anderem kommen. Ist ja auch irgendwie verständlich.


----------



## olsche (28. Oktober 2019)

Mzungu schrieb:


> Ich hab 90 für meins bezahlt. Bis auf den Rahmen ist aber auch nix brauchbares dran...


Das kenne ich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LockeTirol (28. Oktober 2019)

Mzungu schrieb:


> Leichte Federgabeln in 20 Zoll gibt es wohl leider nicht. Manitou Machete in 20" wiegt 1600 g laut Hersteller. Kostet aber auch 400€.


RST Spex


----------



## Mzungu (2. November 2019)

Gestern das 10fach xt Schaltwerk montiert. Könnte bei Zeiten Mal nen kürzeren Käfig brauchen, funktioniert aber erstmal. Heute dann die erste Runde gedreht - ist gar nicht mehr so viel zu groß wie ich befürchtet habe.




Bessere Fotos folgen dann die tage.
Ach ja - wie schlage ich es denn als Bike der Woche vor? Einfach in dem entsprechenden Ordner hochladen?


----------



## Timo_FRCPellens (4. November 2019)

Bei uns tut sich auch langsam was, die Laufräder mit Scheibenbrems-Aufnahme von Taylor Wheels sind gekommen ( leider verschrammt und mit Macken...Rekla läuft) Scheibenbremse vorne da, jetzt fehlt noch die Federgabel aus Polen ! Und dann gibt es das Paket wohl als Weihnachtsgeschenk... 
Der Bremsscheibenadapter hinten macht nen guten Eindruck (28  Euro Amaz.) 
Jetzt überlege ich ob ich ne "billige" Shimano Bremse a`MT200 oder MT315 J Kaufe oder doch lieber ne Magura MT Sport für 35,5 für hinten kaufe. Bzw vorne und hinten ( vorne hab ich ne gebr. B RM 485 Shimao gekauft...naja)

Die preiswerten Gruppen von Shimano kommen ja nicht wirklich gut weg in den Foren.


----------



## Timo_FRCPellens (5. November 2019)

So Spinner Grind Air 300 ist heute gekommen, mal probegedrückt mir dem Mindestdruck 50Psi...das ist gefühlt ganz schön hart.

@*Mzungu*
Welchen Druck hast du auf die Gabel gegeben? Spinner schreibt ja mind. 50 Psi vor, Tabelle sind Gewichte angegeben die eher für Erwachsene sind...
Jetzt muss ich echt bis Weihnachten warten bis ich den Kram ans Rad bauen darf....


----------



## Mzungu (5. November 2019)

Ich hab glaube ich 40 Psi in der Gabel (und 25 im Dämpfer). Hauptsache es funktioniert.


----------



## Timo_FRCPellens (5. November 2019)

So sehe ich das auch, mal einstellen wenn Sohnemann drauf sitzt.
LG


----------



## mick_1978! (6. November 2019)

Ich meine, ich hatte damals ca. 30 PSI bei meinem Großen drin.
Hatte dann auch mal mit der Negativfeder experimentiert und diese gekürzt. Habe ich dann aber wieder rückgängig gemacht, da die Gabel dann metallisch hart ausgefedert ist. Im Endeffekt habe ich Judy Butter und Öl in die Standrohre gepackt und damit die "Sensibilität" erhöhen können.


----------



## Timo_FRCPellens (6. November 2019)

Ok, Sensibel scheint sie ( soweit man das überhaupt im nicht eingebautem Zustand beurteilen kann) überhaupt nicht zu sein, die RST mit "Kinderstahlfeder" ist da ja besser. Ich werde berichten wie es weitergeht, da es ja das Weihnachtsgeschenk werden soll wird es leider etwas dauern.☹


----------



## Mzungu (6. November 2019)

Die Gabel hier hat auch erstmal ordentlich Fett bekommen. Man darf diese Gabeln aber auch nicht mit der eigenen 600€ Gabel in Sachen Ansprechverhalten vergleichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timo_FRCPellens (8. November 2019)

Klar, die Fox die ich drauf hab kostet ja auch grob das 10 Fache...stimmt schon. Fett einfach auf die Gabelholme rauf oder? Bin bis vor kurzem nur Trek 950 Stahlrahmen gefahren, so richtige Federgabel ist relatives Neuland für mich. ;-)


----------



## Mzungu (9. November 2019)

Auseinander bauen und Standrohre von innen schmieren.


----------



## Timo_FRCPellens (10. November 2019)

Ok....also Luft raus, Schrauben unten raus und einfach nach oben rausziehen. (?)


----------



## mick_1978! (10. November 2019)

Richtig. Ich habe damals zwischen den Staubabstreifern und den Führungsbuchsen nen Fettreservoir angelegt. Unten hatte ich sogar ein paar ml Motoröl eingefüllt.


----------



## Timo_FRCPellens (13. November 2019)

Heute ist der Hinterraddämpfer von Ali Exp. gekommen, Kind Shock A5 RE....natürlich im Arsxxxx, bewegt sich kein Stück, selbst bei 0 PSI... Klasse sowas, voll ausgefahren und FEST.


>


Da kannste lieber mehr Geld ausgeben und hast die Ware nach 2 Tagen und jetzt nicht sonn Rekla gedöns auf Englisch.
Wer billig kauft, kauft 2 mal ...stimmt schon!


----------



## Mzungu (13. November 2019)

Haste den Mal eingebaut? Meiner hat sich von hand auch keinen mm bewegen lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timo_FRCPellens (13. November 2019)

Nö, natürlich noch nicht   Probier ich gleich mal.

Also morgen....


----------



## Mzungu (29. November 2019)

Fertig fürs erste:


----------



## Mzungu (29. November 2019)

Steht natürlich auch in der Auswahl zum Bike der Woche....


----------



## MirkoW (2. Dezember 2019)

Darf man fragen wie groß deine Tochter aktuell ist? Bei uns wird das Woom 14" Rad langsam zu klein und ich würde gern auf etwas "tauglicheres" umsteigen. Leider ist 20" da die erste Größe in der man etwas findet und ich bin mir nicht sicher ob sie da schon mit klar kommt...


----------



## Timo_FRCPellens (2. Dezember 2019)

Hi, schau mal nach nem Spezialiced In 16 Zoll Hotrock,  hat allerdings Rücktritt. Wir  haben noch eins, wird allerdings immer noch gerne gefahren obwohl unser Sohn zwei  Scott 20 Zoll hat....( normales und das Spark Fully)


----------



## Mzungu (3. Dezember 2019)

@MirkoW Sie ist 107 cm groß.


----------



## Timo_FRCPellens (4. Dezember 2019)

Mit 107cm geht doch nen 20 Zoll. Tobias ist so 115cm groß.


----------



## MirkoW (4. Dezember 2019)

Das werden wir nächstes Frühjahr bestimmt auch erreichen, noch ists knapp über nem Meter. 
Das Hotrock ist nicht verkehrt, aber ich will auf jeden Fall richtige Bremsen... (also zumindest V-Brakes)  

Vielen Dank für die Infos auf jeden Fall!


----------



## Timo_FRCPellens (4. Dezember 2019)

Ja, die Bremse vorne ist nicht so der bringer, hat halt Rücktritt und der Funz richtig.


----------



## joglo (5. Dezember 2019)

sorry, ich will eigentlich hier nicht schon wieder eine Rücktritt-Diskussion starten, aber es muss schon gesagt werden, dass Rücktritt an Kinderbikes einfach kompletter Mist ist, weil die Kraft die man auf Bremse aufbringen kann je nach Kurbelstellung stark variiert, aber viel schlimmer noch weil die Kurbel nicht zum Anfahren easy in eine passende Position gebracht werden können, bzw. ein Stückchen in falsche Richtung treten sofort zu einer Bremsung führt.
Damit kann man ein Hotrock oder Cube mit 16" Rädern eigentlich schlicht niemanden empfehlen.
Gerade gibts wieder hier einen Faden wo aufwändig und mit viel Trickserei an ein Cube 160 eine neues Hinterrad und eine HR-Bremse montiert wird (vom Aufwand sinnvoll ist das aber nie, dann besser gleich ein Rad ohne Rücktritt kaufen).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timo_FRCPellens (7. Dezember 2019)

Na ja, kann ich so überhaupt nicht bestätigen. In der Praxis hat es 100 prozentig geklappt mit Rücktritt, so ein 3 Jähriger hat eher nicht die Kraft für die Felgenbremse.
Aber anderes Thema, versuch mal  Bilder hochzuladen vom Stand der Dinge:
Der A5 Dämpfer hat im Hinterbau etwas Spiel, Loch für den Bolzen ist etwas größer...mal sehen wie lange der macht.
Mit meinem alten Carbonlenker, neuem Vorbau, carbon Spacer, neuem Schaltwerk ( kurz) und Pro Wheels 114mm singel speed ( Umwerfer rausgeflogen) sind wir bei ca -1,5 KG! ( 12,46 Kg Startgewicht),
Rest folgt zum Geburtstag Ende Dezember!


----------



## Timo_FRCPellens (1. Januar 2020)

So ist fertig, jetzt nur noch die Feineinstellungen! Grad mit der Kofferwaage gewogen: 10,42 Kg
Knapp am 10 Kg Ziel dran.
Laufrädern sind halt schwer....
Bremse ist jetzt Magura MT2 mit 160er Scheiben vorne und hinten verbaut, zum Glück hatte ich mal nen falschen Adapter für meinen Bremssattel bestellt, den habe icj gestern gebraucht!?

Wünsche allen ein frohes neues Jahrzehnt 2020!

LG Timo


----------



## Mzungu (28. Februar 2020)

Es gab nochmal 2 Upgrades:
HC1 Hebel für die Bremsgriffe und den China Carbon Sattel. 150 g leichter als der alte....


----------



## Cymatic (3. März 2020)

Guten Morgen

Ich habe meinen Sohn letztes Jahr auch ein Scott Spark 20” bei Ebaykleinanzeigen geschossen, hier immer fleißig mitgelesen und auch schon einige Teile ausgetauscht. Jetzt habe ich mich dazu entschlossen ebenfalls den hinteren Dämpfer gegen den A5 auszutauschen.

Ihr hattet ja hier von Problemen beim Einbau bzw. dem Teil an sich geschrieben. Könntet ihr  mir noch mal erklären, worauf ich beim Kauf achten muss und wie ich die Probleme beim Einbau löse?

Vielen Dank im Voraus
Cymatic


----------



## Timo_FRCPellens (3. März 2020)

Hi, die Probleme beim A5
-Der mit 2 Ventilen, es kommt ein Ventil an den Rahmen und muß gekürzt werden.
Deswegen hab ich den mit einem Ventil genommen, der ist zwar nur in eine Richtung vom Druck verstellbar, passt aber.
Zu Beiden ist aber anzumerken das sie halt 125mm lang sind, 135mm wäre optimal. Die Führungbuchsen passen nur auf einer Seite, bei der Anderen hab ich Unterlegscheiben genommen.
Also 100 Prozentig ist es eh nicht, funktioniert aber.
Federgabel hab ich mir aus Polen direkt bestellt, hat gut geklappt. Gabel selber gefällt Tobias ganz gut, zuerst etwas schwer, jetzt schön leichtgängig. Die 80mm sind schon


----------



## Cymatic (5. März 2020)

Hallo Timo,

vielen Dank für die Infos. Werde mir das gute Stück mit 1 Ventil bestellen. Die Gabel guck ich mir auch mal an.

Beste Grüße Cymatic


----------



## Cymatic (11. März 2020)

Hallo Mzungu,

herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Bike der Woche. Sieht echt super aus und danke für den Thread!


----------



## Timo_FRCPellens (11. März 2020)

Von uns auch Glückwünsche zum Bike der Woche!!!


----------



## Mzungu (25. März 2020)

Schalthilfe gebastelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mzungu (13. Juni 2020)

Mittlerweile hab ich das xt Schaltwerk gegen ein Saint mit kurzem Käfig getauscht. Hab nun auch endlich eine digitale Kofferwaage, laut der wiegt es 9,84 kg.


----------



## Michaelmasmeier (22. Dezember 2020)

Hi, baue auch gerade so ein Bike um. Habe es für meinen Sohn gekauft. Extrem runtergerockt. Hab sowas noch nie gemacht und dementsprechend schwer ist es gerade für mich. Kannst du mir vielleicht sagen, welchen Steuersatz ich für das Junior Spark bestellen muss? Habe alles komplett zerlegt und auseinander gebaut. Viele neue Teile gekauft. Habe bei dem Steuersatz lediglich das Kugellager getauscht. Jetzt wo es drin ist, hat  das Lenkrohr irgendwie ein wenig Spiel im Steuerrohr. Denke, dass der Steuersatz vielleicht komplett getauscht werden muss. Über eine Antwort wäre ich dir super dankbar. Dein Projekt ist übrigens super geworden. Liebe Grüße Micha


----------



## Michaelmasmeier (22. Dezember 2020)

Hi, baue auch gerade so ein Bike um. Habe es für meinen Sohn gekauft. Extrem runtergerockt. Hab sowas noch nie gemacht und dementsprechend schwer ist es gerade für mich. Kannst du mir vielleicht sagen, welchen Steuersatz ich für das Junior Spark bestellen muss? Habe alles komplett zerlegt und auseinander gebaut. Viele neue Teile gekauft. Habe bei dem Steuersatz lediglich das Kugellager getauscht. Jetzt wo es drin ist, hat  das Lenkrohr irgendwie ein wenig Spiel im Steuerrohr. Denke, dass der Steuersatz vielleicht komplett getauscht werden muss. Über eine Antwort wäre ich dir super dankbar. Dein Projekt ist übrigens super geworden. Liebe Grüße Micha


----------



## sangess (12. Januar 2021)

Ich bin auch gerade dabei, ein Spark  jr für meinen Sohn fit zu machen.
Bis jetzt wurde folgendes gemacht:
V Brakes auf Scheibenbremse umgebaut,
andere Schaltgriffe und neuer Lenker,
neue Felgen inkl. Discaufnahme,
Federgabel lackiert und gefettet/geölt (läuft jetzt schön leicht)

Es ist noch einiges geplant. Leider sind gute Teile kaum zu bekommen für so ein kleines Rad.


----------



## Mzungu (16. Januar 2021)

Na dann zeigt doch Mal her eure Umbauten!


----------



## sangess (16. Januar 2021)

Hier mal ein paar Bilder. 
Ich werde es noch neu lackieren,  jedoch sind wir uns beim Farbton noch nicht einig. 🙂
Luftdämfer vom Ali ist auch unterwegs.  Mal sehen wie lange es dauert bis er ankommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sangess (31. Januar 2021)

Ich suche ein Paar Flatpedalen für das Scott.  Denke für Erwachsene,  die sind zu groß.  Kennt ihr "vernünftige" für Kinder?
Der Dämpfer ist mittlerweile in Deutschland.  Hoffe das er in der nächsten Woche ankommt.  Bremsadapter von A2Z für hinten ist auch schon angekommen und montiert.  Es wird langsam.  Bilder folgen die Tage.


----------



## Ivenl (31. Januar 2021)

sangess schrieb:


> Ich suche ein Paar Flatpedalen für das Scott.  Denke für Erwachsene,  die sind zu groß.  Kennt ihr "vernünftige" für Kinder?
> Der Dämpfer ist mittlerweile in Deutschland.  Hoffe das er in der nächsten Woche ankommt.  Bremsadapter von A2Z für hinten ist auch schon angekommen und montiert.  Es wird langsam.  Bilder folgen die Tage.


Gub von Ali, einfach mal durchs Leichtbau Forum klicken.


----------



## Mzungu (31. Januar 2021)

Ich hatte Wellgo KC015 verbaut, die scheint es aber bei ALi nicht mehr zu geben.
Diese hier sehen aber baugleich aus: https://de.aliexpress.com/item/4001...99#488_4452#5108#23442#330_4452#3564#16062#62


----------



## P3 Killa (31. Januar 2021)

Ich habe die hier als Road Version verbaut.
Kommen jetzt auch wieder ans neue Bike.









						14.35US $ 30% OFF|Promend Hot Sell Mtb Pedal Mountain Bike Road Bike Pedal Non-slip Ultra-light Aluminum 3 Ball Bearing Cheap Cycling Pedals Dh - Bicycle Pedal - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					a.aliexpress.com


----------



## Mzungu (2. Oktober 2022)

Update 09/2022:
Ich habe eine RST Spex ergattern können und die gegen die furchtbare Spinner ausgetauscht. Kein Vergleich. Leider hat die Spex eine 15 mm Steckachse...Ich hatte eh einen neuen Laufradsatz für das Bike besorgt, dann habe ich ne neue VR Nabe bei Ali bestellt (übrigens war die nach 8 Tagen bei mir, schnellste Ali Lieferung bislang) und habe das VR umgespeicht. Das war mein erster Versuch im selber einspeichen, und nach ein paar Rückschlägen (falschen Schlüssel benutzt und ein Paar Nippel zerstört, nicht genau mittig zentriert etc...) hat es am Ende doch ganz gut geklappt. Jetzt hat es passende blau eloxierte Nippel 😁. Dann habe ich mich nochmal dem Dämpfer gewidmet. Das Problem war ja, dass man den Dämpfer in keiner Richtung einbauen konnte ohne dass eins der Ventile irgendwo anschlägt. Wir haben damals versucht die Negativkammer mit Stickstoff zu befüllen und da nur so einen Nupsi stehen zu lassen, was leider nicht geklappt hat. Habe das Ventil dann draußen gelassen und die Luftkammer wurde einfach leer gelassen. Das wollte ich also jetzt verbessern. Heute morgen hab ich an der Hülse die den hinteren Dämpferbolzen fasst eine Aussparung ausgefräst, so dass das Ventil der Negativkammer hier Platz hat. Man muss den Dämpfer zum Befüllen der Negativkammer zwar jetzt ausbauen, aber immerhin funktioniert es so.
Mit den Veränderungen wiegt es 9.97 kg. Jetzt muss Kind Nr. 2 nur noch groß genug dafür werden. Denke nächsten Sommer sollte es passen.


----------



## bone peeler (8. Oktober 2022)

Ivenl schrieb:


> Gub von Ali, einfach mal durchs Leichtbau Forum klicken.



WIr haben diese verbaut: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002679667719.html?spm=a2g0o.order_list.0.0.a0c51802GFtbO8


----------

